# Software > Ασφάλεια >  security

## horhe

το openwrt λέγεται έτσι γιατί είναι ανοιχτό στον καθένα ? (νόμιζα ότι λέγεται επειδή είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό)

το έβαλα δοκιμαστικά αντί του DD-WRT και εκτός του άρχισε να επιτρέπει
ping από το WAN μόλις έκανα ping εσωτερική IP (με ΝΑΤ) άρχισε να απαντάει
κανονικά

σε συνδυασμό με το post γιά το D-LINK 2100AP που μου ταχυδρόμησε κανονικά το password σε σχετικό request (μου φύγανε τα ούρα - ... που λέει ο λόγος... ) αναρωτιέμαι στον τομέα της ασφάλειας τι γίνεται από τους developpers 

σίγουρα μπορεί να παραμετροποιηθεί και να γίνει ασφαλές αλλά γιατί το παραδίδουν (σε μένα τον άσχετο) έτσι ?

----------


## acoul

τι θα πει ασφαλές λογισμικό; είναι σαν να λέμε ασφαλές αυτοκίνητο, αλλά άμα το δώσεις σε μια ξανθιά τι να σου κάνει η έρημη η τεχνολογία ...

----------


## zod

> ...σίγουρα μπορεί να παραμετροποιηθεί και να γίνει ασφαλές αλλά γιατί το παραδίδουν (σε μένα τον άσχετο) έτσι ?


Όποιος έχει γράψει κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του έστω και δέκα γραμμες κώδικα, μπορεί με απλές διαδικασίες να αντιληφθεί γιατί οι developes παραδίδουν buggy κώδικα. Είναι σαν τον αθλητισμό. Κάποιοι είναι ταλέντα και οι υπόλοιποι κάνουν ότι μπορούν.

----------


## horhe

Αν απαντήσουν και άλλοι τόσο περισσότερο θα μπερδευτώ
(συγνώμη εγώ είμαι η ξανθιά ? δεν είναι φυσικό μου τα...τα βάφω)

τουλάχιστον αναγνωρίζετε την "υποχρέωση" που έχουν να μας δίνουν 
σωστά προιόντα ... αλλά γιατί "υποχρέωση" ? με το δωρεάν λογισμικό γιατί
είναι "ανήθικο" ? μήπως πλήρωσα ? τσάμπα το κατέβασα...αυτή είναι η
παγίδα

Στον αθλητισμό μετράει απλά το αθλητικό πνεύμα...εκτός αν είσαι πρωταθλητής (που δεν είμαι αλλά αυτοί έχουν το ντόπινγκ και άλλα άσχημα)
"Όποιος έχει γράψει κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του έστω και δέκα γραμμες κώδικα, μπορεί με απλές διαδικασίες να αντιληφθεί γιατί οι developes παραδίδουν buggy κώδικα"
Εγώ έχω γράψει (αλλά ΜΟΝΟ δέκα γραμμές όχι ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 10 γραμμές) και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω ΓΙΑΤΙ ???

ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ: εκεί που έχει σημειωμένο ο acoul στο wind ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καταρχάς δεν είναι προϊόν, είναι ένα μάτσο ιδέες αλλά εκτός αυτού έχεις ένα δίκιο, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ένα default firewall και μετά να μπορείς να το πειράξεις όσο χρειάζεται. Μπορείς να τους στείλεις κάτι στο forum να το δουν  ::  Η κοινότητα βασίζεται στην αλληλοβοήθεια...

Δεν είναι bug στον κώδικα, bug στον σχεδιασμό είναι

----------


## paravoid

Από πότε το να κόβεις τα pings είναι security measure;
Πολλοί το κάνουν και είναι ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΟ. Οι περισσότεροι δε είναι εντελώς braindead και άσχετοι και κόβουν γενικώς τα ICMP, και χαλάνε (...) το σύμπαν (λέγε με PMTU Discovery).

----------


## mbjp

Μερικοι δε καταλαβαινουν οτι το traceroute και το ping ειναι εργαλεια troubleshooting και αποφασιζουν να τα κοψουν πανω στον κομβο τους αντι πολυ απλα επανω στο/στα pc/server τους. Τραγικες καταστασεις

----------


## acoul

> Από πότε το να κόβεις τα pings είναι security measure;
> Πολλοί το κάνουν και είναι ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΟ. Οι περισσότεροι δε είναι εντελώς braindead και άσχετοι και κόβουν γενικώς τα ICMP, και χαλάνε (...) το σύμπαν (λέγε με PMTU Discovery).


μου θύμισες τις μέρες στην AIRTOUR, 1998, που η FORTHnet είχε κόψει τα icmp στο backbone της και είχε κοσκινίσει όλο το NMS σε 30 VPNs στα νησιά ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Από πότε το να κόβεις τα pings είναι security measure;
> Πολλοί το κάνουν και είναι ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΟ. Οι περισσότεροι δε είναι εντελώς braindead και άσχετοι και κόβουν γενικώς τα ICMP, και χαλάνε (...) το σύμπαν (λέγε με PMTU Discovery).


+++

Το να κόβεις τα ICMP γενικώς είναι βλακεία, πρέπει να ξέρεις ποια ICMP types/codes να κόψεις και γιατί ανάλογα με τον ρόλο σου στο δίκτυο (κι αυτό χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο), το echo request/reply δεν είναι ένα από αυτά σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------

